# Recherche certains types d'apps. Vous en connaissez?



## Karat (25 Juin 2012)

Alors voila venant d'acquerir le new ipad je recherche certaines apps, je vous ais falts une liste avec certaines fonctionnalite requise.

Un modeliseur 3d  (semi-pro mini.)
Un gestionnaire de mot de passe avec synchronisation icloud 

Si d'autres idees me reviennent je ferais un edit


----------



## Gwen (25 Juin 2012)

Pour la 3D, pas d'idées. Pour les mots de passe, soit 1password, soit Splash ID.

Perso, j'utilise les deux.


----------



## Karat (7 Juillet 2012)

Merci a toi gwen... Mais tu en connais. Pas un gratuit ou plus abordable que les deux citees 
Bon ya d'autres apps que je recherche :

Un traducteur de photo (genre on prend en photo d'un texte en mandarin pu autres et l'apps le convertie en francais directement dans l'image)

Un convertisseur de page web en pdf (pour pouvoir transphormer des scans manga,BD,artbook... Pour les exportes vers ibooks


----------

